# How NOT to clean a fish tank...



## fly4awhiteguy (Dec 27, 2011)

I have delayed from posting this since saturday, simply out of sheer embarrassment, but I figure this website is about sharing our failures just as much as our success stories.
Last saturday morning I picked up a 100 gallon setup from a friend, and when I got home I started making arrangements to set it up to start cycling. before I added water, I needed to suck out about 1 1/2 inches of nasty water that was leftover from the previous owner.. let me quickly explain that the tank was on the stand, and I was on a step ladder.. so I carefully tipped the tank up slightly on one end with 1 hand to drain all the water to the other end (don't ask me why- obviously my brain was taking the day off), while I held the gravel vac with the other. can you see where this is going yet? So anyway, all of a sudden the tank starts to slide off the stand and because of my arm in the tank with the gravel vac, my arm got caught up on the center brace pulling me with it as it crashed to the floor and shattered. I instantly stood up and peeled off my shirt, expecting to find a massive lacerations to my arms and stomach- my girlfriend is totally freaking out across the room. it turns out I got a slight scratch on one arm (not enough for a band aid), and a massive bruise on the other. but aside from that, the only thing that was injured was my pride. I spent most of the remainder of saturday in a state of shock, that I sustained no injuries, and it wasnt until sunday that it sunk in that not only did I just destroy my tank that I only owned for 2 hours, but I destroyed it over something as stupid as not asking a friend to help me set it up. Lesson learned.
P.S. If anyone knows where I can find a 100 G for sale.... I'm all ears.. lol


----------



## yyzAndy (Sep 10, 2012)

I did something like that once, I was lucky enough that my girlfriend was not there. 

She did find me by following the trail of blood.

Good luck finding a new tank.

:: Posted from Samsung Mobile ::


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

Ouch! Pride heals quicker.


----------



## RevoBuda (Sep 3, 2011)

No worries bud. I'm sure we've all been there in one capacity or another. Be thankful your injuries weren't more severe. Injured pride usually leads to, like you said, a Lesson Learned.

Cheers and good luck located another 100g.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Dude! That totally sounds like something I would do.  Good luck with the clean up, etc.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

next time use a sponge or a towel, absorb and squeeze, the process is slow, but it works and safe!


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

wet vac


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Riceburner said:


> wet vac


I agree. I use a python as much as I can and then a wet vac for the remainder. You probably should have done that before you moved the tank from your buddy's house. Moving a tank with anything in it including water or gravel will compromise the structure of the tank.

Big Al's should be having a midnight madness sale soon and you may be able to get a good deal on a new tank. If not there is allways Boxing Week.

Glad to hear you didn't cut yourself. It could've been very ugly.
--
Paul


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I may have done something stupid myself tonight, knowing full well it was stupid while doing it.

I just picked up a used 20 gallon long and wanted to fill it up and put some vinigar in to remove hard water stains. Well, no stand, want to fill it by the sink so I didnt have to get the hose out and I can drain it right into the floor right there.

Now the stupid thing. The floor is not level there at all, there is a chance that the weight of the water will compromise the structure of the tank and ruin the seal or even break the glass.

Lets hope I get lucky and its fine but I did it fully knowing it was proabably a stupid idea.


----------



## Tino (Sep 10, 2012)

Glad to hear your injuries were only to your pride, having said that I couldn't help but chuckle not at what you did, but in realizing that I may have tried the same thing.
Thanks for making me learn my own lesson! LOL


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Sorry about your tank at least your ok If I hear of anything I will let you know.


----------



## fly4awhiteguy (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks Pat, not to worry though, I just recently purchased a 65 gal full setup and the fish love it. I am getting 4 females holding eggs every 2-3 weeks.. I can't keep up with them. Lol. Oh ya... Chris finally showed me his 90 gal reef... I am jealous.


----------



## Egonsgirl (Feb 28, 2012)

WOW!!! Sorry to hear about the tank. Yes... we all do stupid things. It was very brave of you to share that with us. As I read it, my heart sunk at all the possibilites, and was so elated that you were ok (so to speak). Last friday I ran up my stairs, tripped on my pant leg while carrying a spoon and bowl, fell thru the air landing with my face 2" off the floor, onto my already bummed up knee, and found out I sliced into my finger with the spoon. Bled pretty good. BUT you, ,,,, smash thru all that glass, and don't get a single cut.... WHAT... ARE YOU SUPERMAN... lol. Someone is certainly watching over you. You were Blessed that day. All the best.


----------



## fly4awhiteguy (Dec 27, 2011)

Thank you.. I think its because I still eat lucky charms for breakfast.. lol


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

How is his reef doing I have not seen it for awhile , I lent him some slime remover did he get rid of all the red slime


----------

